# Shrimp adventure



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,

I started with shrimp keeping 2 years ago and have some experiences to share.

Tank mates:
What tank mates are suitable for shrimps? Many have asked this question. Tetras do not mixed well with shrimps, yes they do not eat adult size shrimps but shrimplets are no match for them. Tetras attack shrimplets fast and furious, the safest will be ottos. I do have a video of my baby ottos on my blog,

Snails and planarian:
For shrimp tanks, overfeeding ia always the problem. Then will come planairan. These are the ugliest pest in an aquarium. And if u cut them, they become 2 pests! Its very troublesome as there are no fishes to consume them and if the overfeeding continues, you don't want to know what will happen.
Common snails then to piggyback on plants from your local fish shop back to your tank, and they lay their eggs on the tank walls making it unsightly. I have used assasins snails to help get rid of these snails but once completed, do remove them else its their turn to multiple,

For more shrimp related issues, do give my blog Kelvin's Crustaceans Adventure a visit for more updates.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't forget they prefer low hardness, low nitrates, LOTS of plants (especially moss), and slightly acidic water. RCS and several others in the neocardinia family will breed in freshwater with little impetus, but others like Amanos and Ghosts need a brackish environment for the zoea to morph into baby shrimp. James0816 has a great thread in the invert section on breeding Amanos and some of the others that need brackish.

Any pumps in the tank need to have a foam prefilter on them or they will suck up babies and adults. For this reason, I am of the opinion that undergravel filters make great shrimp tank filters. And lastly, they are VERY delicate when it comes to water parameters, temperature, and medications. I've had horrible experiences with API Melafix.

Just my thoughts...


----------

